# What do you think of my cable management ?



## Animalpak (Jan 14, 2009)

So i do my best to make a clean and nice cable management to my Gaming rig (finally !!), well this is the results.

I want to know from you guys if i did well, i also add some noise absorber plates from be quiet in strategic points .

Hope you like it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

Very Nice Very Clean! 9/10


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 14, 2009)

two thumbs up! ilike the case btw.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks, now i finished the rear fan grill cutting ... Dremel FTW


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 14, 2009)

cables? what cables? I see no cables!

Well done sir! And sweet mod for the fan


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wheres the ATA cable? All I see is an open port for one on the Mobo. Did you forget something?


----------



## intel igent (Jan 14, 2009)

look's good! nice and organized


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 14, 2009)

Nicely done on the cable management as well as your dremel work!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 14, 2009)

It looks like you have done about as well as you can without cutting holes in the MB tray.  The only way to get cleaner cable managment is to take the whole system apart and cut holes here and there to route the wires througeh.  Well done sir.

As for the rear fan mod... yes, dremel FTW indeed... but now you need file FTW to clean the edges up.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 15, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> cables? what cables? I see no cables!
> 
> Well done sir! And sweet mod for the fan



Thanks mate 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Wheres the ATA cable? All I see is an open port for one on the Mobo. Did you forget something?



ATA, ATA is the old drives connection right ? I use only SATA cables, HDD's and the hard drive ( Multi DVD Writer ) is also with SATA.




thoughtdisorder said:


> Nicely done on the cable management as well as your dremel work!



Thx 



EnergyFX said:


> It looks like you have done about as well as you can without cutting holes in the MB tray.  The only way to get cleaner cable managment is to take the whole system apart and cut holes here and there to route the wires througeh.  Well done sir.
> 
> As for the rear fan mod... yes, dremel FTW indeed... but now you need file FTW to clean the edges up.



Thanks mate yeah you right


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 15, 2009)

Its a good start, but theres definately improvements that can be done without the use of the dremel. Good thing that you removed that horrific rear fan grille .

Practically speaking its good. Theres no obstruction to airflow and any further improvements would be obsessively compulsive. But if you want to improve it even further consider tying those USB cables together, however for the sake of convenience I wouldnt do that.


----------



## Pete1burn (Feb 9, 2009)

I wish I could mount my Zalman 9700s horizontally...

Looks great though man.  Good job.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice job....


----------



## Hawkster13 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great job with the cables. Man I tried making my case look nice from inside but I gave up after 30min.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 10, 2009)

I see to many cables still with no real order.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice CM.. you could zip tie the front panel cables so that they dont look so lose even better would be to sleeve them


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 10, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Nice CM.. you could zip tie the front panel cables so that they dont look so lose even better would be to sleeve them



Yes they make me angry , looks bad in white. The problem is that they are too short and you can not make them do the right curves. But i still can sleeve them


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 10, 2009)

Hawkster13 said:


> Great job with the cables. Man I tried making my case look nice from inside but I gave up after 30min.



Thanks 


Did I say that i have put a lot of patience too 






DaMulta said:


> I see to many cables still with no real order.




Yes you right, i am convinced that i could still improve it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 10, 2009)

looksawesome


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> ATA, ATA is the old drives connection right ? I use only SATA cables, HDD's and the hard drive ( Multi DVD Writer ) is also with SATA.


Sorry I meant the IDE cable. But I see you have your optical hooked up with SATA. Anyway great job! That setup must have cost you a pretty penny.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 10, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Nicely done on the cable management as well as your dremel work!



I agree.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice job im gonna do some management myself 
ill post screens when Im done

Here is some before shots













Sorry about the quality its a camera phone.


----------

